# Limited stay



## Bikerman (Sep 7, 2021)

Until Brexit we stayed in our static caravan for 6 months. Now, we’re limited to only 3 months. Last year, someone in Portugal stated that they were investigating the possibility of extending the 3 month rule. Since then, I have heard nothing and I’m wondering if anyone in Portugal has heard anything at all.


----------

